# 90´er Top Series FRASIER about to continue



## Alexander1970 (Mar 10, 2019)

Hello.


Kelsey Grammer himself talks about continue the Series.
https://www.nme.com/news/tv/kelsey-grammer-talks-happening-reboot-frasier-2447530

NETFLIX might be his new home.FRASIER is still in the Top 10 Series ranking.
https://ew.com/tv/2019/02/14/frasier-revival-kelsey-grammer-netflix-home/

It will be NO REBOOT,the same Cast will continue (except "Frasiers Dad" Actor John Mahoney who died last vear).

Official announcement is about in April/May 2019.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 28, 2019)

Watching a moment ago one of the Frasier episode 14 from the 6th season (Three Valentines),here is on of the best Frasier moments to share with you:



(c)Paramouunt Network Television


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 28, 2019)

Great news I love the show its one of only a few American TV comedies that are actually funny.


----------



## D4X (Mar 31, 2019)

Used to love this show! A continuation would be hugely welcome.


----------



## Chary (Mar 31, 2019)

Reboots or revivals of older shows always make me wary, but dang was this a good show back in the day, so I'd give it a chance.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 13, 2019)

Another great Scene with Niles (Episode "Docu.Drama" S08E16):



(c)Paramouunt Network Television

Have fun.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 23, 2019)

Hello.

GREAT NEWS !!!!

_*Fifteen years since the last episode of Frasier aired, and 35 years since Kelsey Grammer appeared as Dr Crane in Cheers, it looks like the psychiatrist may be finally ready to make a return.

Grammer was snapped walking around London with a script clearly marked “Frasier.” So either one of the ideas for a reboot has produced something usable, or he’s clinging onto a copy of the script for “Ski Lodge” for something to read on the Tube.

https://www.shortlist.com/entertain...-as-kelsey-grammer-spotted-with-script/381510

https://www.nme.com/news/kelsey-gra...asier-script-sparking-rumours-reunion-2478641

https://tvweb.com/frasier-revival-kelsey-grammer-script/*_


----------



## cracker (Apr 23, 2019)

I liked the show, but Grammer is an a$$hole which kind of ruins it.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 5, 2019)

Hello.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 15, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 24, 2019)

Kelsey Grammer has confirmed that ideas are in the pipeline for a Frasier return.

The 64-year-old Emmy-winning actor sparked speculation of a comeback for the hit NBC sitcom in April when he was spotted carrying scripts last month.

Frasier ran from 1993 until 2004 and followed snobby psychiatrist Dr Frasier Crane as he returned to his home town of Seattle after the breakdown of his marriage.

Appearing on Lorraine today, the Broadway actor confirmed that there were a number of ideas for the series' comeback.

https://www.irishmirror.ie/tv/kelsey-grammer-confirms-frasier-return-16193211


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 17, 2019)

Finally confirmed.

https://www.radiotimes.com/news/201...irms-frasier-reboot-is-coming-in-summer-2020/

Kelsey Grammer has teased that the reboot of 90’s sitcom hit Frasier is “ready to go,” and could air as early as next summer.

Revealing that he was “in the midst” of talks with potential networks, he said: “We’ve got it hatched,  We’ve hatched the plan, what we think is the right way to go
“We’re sort of on standby a little bit, working on a couple of possible network deals that we’re circling, and Frasier is sort of in a second position to that. But a revisit to Frasier, Frasier’s world, is I think definitely gonna come.”
The original Emmy-winning series followed psychiatrist Dr Frasier Crane, who starts a radio advice show in Seattle. Speaking about the reboot, Grammer revealed on In Depth with Graham Bensinger that the new series will be a departure from what viewers were familiar with.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------

